# Shabir Ally



## JM (Sep 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;tnyMie0VKuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnyMie0VKuI[/video]

Did Dr. Craig lose this debate to Shabir Ally?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 14, 2008)

I tried playing it, but it says that the video is no longer available...


----------



## tellville (Sep 14, 2008)

I didn't think so. I watched this series of four debates between them. I thought Craig came out on top on all of them except for one, but that was the one in the classroom not the auditorium. It might have been the different concepts of God debate. 

One of these four debates I thought Craig slaughtered Ally (the one that they had last), two I thought it was close with Craig on top, and one which was close but with Ally on top. 

I haven't seem them for a while so I can't really give any more details then that.


----------



## JM (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought Ally did a good job of raising doubts about the points Craig presented. He's not your average Islamic apologist.


----------



## tellville (Sep 15, 2008)

Many believe that Ally is the best Muslim apologist in the English speaking world. I think what makes him so awesome is that he does everything from memory. He doesn't use notes, or if he does he never looks at them. Thus he isn't constrained ever by "lack of resources" because he is so well read. 

I would recommend his debates with James White. I think Dr. White thoroughly comes out on top in both of them. In particular his second debate on the cross (I had the privilege to attend it!) Dr. White is really solid. Dr. White really pokes holes in Ally's case. The only downside to Dr. White's presentations is that while he thoroughly demolishes the Muslim case he doesn't have the time to properly present a positive case for his side. But I really prefer the path Dr. White has taken. I can read a positive case for scripture or the cross anywhere, but finding good critiques of Muslim apologetic is really rare right now.


----------

